# Every breeders worst nightmare ...



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am a member of an Australian dog forum , in the past few days several dogs were released from a puppy mill . Much to the horror of several reputable breeders the puppy mill dogs were traced back to them, the rescued dogs were in deplorable condition , in very ill health , starved and covered in ticks and sores . A good reason for breeders to desex before they sell , these animals were sold in good faith and then resold to disreputable puppy millers . I think if you breed and sell a puppy , you are responsible for that animal for it's lifetime . I myself would have every prospective purchaser sign a contract stating that the animal could not be resold - except back to the original breeder . I think a yearly check up should be done on each and every dog sold . This is Leo sold for stud to another breeder - then passed around to 4 different puppy mills . Leo is a poodle with excellent lines , but his pedigree is worth nothing when he is in this state . I hope he recovers . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that poor little guy







I too hope he recovers and finds a loving forever home


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The original breeder is taking him back - she has a lot of years to make up . Sarah


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Isn't it awful how these dogs are treated!







I just can't believe this all really happens....very very sad


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord Sarah, that picture broke my heart!!! How terrible are the people in this world














I agree with all you said!!!!!!!!!!!
ANDREA~


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG







that poor baby








I hope he and the others recover quickly and are loved
by a forever home that is not going to resell them again


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know Happy B has told us that before, that many very well bred dogs end up in puppy mills. I know there was a sire named Fantasyland's Superman from show breeder Carole Baldwin in California that ended up first in South Carolina and then with what looked like a backyard breeder in western North Carolina called Stargazer's Maltese. The website was taken down about a year ago so I wonder what ever happened to "Clark" (that's what she nicknamed him).

I know of another case where a gal adopted a retiree from one of the top show breeders with the understanding that he would be neutered, but he wasn't beforehand. She planned on breeding him and selling his puppies locally for byb prices just to make a few bucks.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> ... I myself would have every prospective purchaser sign a contract stating that the animal could not be resold - except back to the original breeder . I think a yearly check up should be done on each and every dog sold .[/B]


Such contracts are, ostensibly, a good idea as are annual checks... but... how are the breeders going to enforce either? I wonder just how much time and money they would spend on checking up on the owners and how they could possibly go about it, particularly if the owner moves house/country and doesn't inform the breeder. If the worst happens and the dog is sold on to a puppy mill, I wonder whether the breeders would sue for breach of contract - that's a costly game/gamble. Even then I don't quite see how it would benefit the poor pooch. 

Who'd be a breeder eh?


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> I am a member of an Australian dog forum , in the past few days several dogs were released from a puppy mill . Much to the horror of several reputable breeders the puppy mill dogs were traced back to them, the rescued dogs were in deplorable condition , in very ill health , starved and covered in ticks and sores . A good reason for breeders to desex before they sell , these animals were sold in good faith and then resold to disreputable puppy millers . I think if you breed and sell a puppy , you are responsible for that animal for it's lifetime . I myself would have every prospective purchaser sign a contract stating that the animal could not be resold - except back to the original breeder . I think a yearly check up should be done on each and every dog sold . This is Leo sold for stud to another breeder - then passed around to 4 different puppy mills . Leo is a poodle with excellent lines , but his pedigree is worth nothing when he is in this state . I hope he recovers . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This just makes me sick and very sad to think anybody in any state of mind would care for a dog an treat them like these pictures show. I think they ought to be treated in the same fashion. 

I hear allot the BYB name put down and when I have seen Top so called breeders care for their dogs with lesser care just because they have sold Show dogs doesn't make them any more reputual breeder then myself that does not breed for show . but just for pet homes only! I think their is good show breeders, good BYB and hobby breeders just as there is bad Show breeders and BYB and hobby breeders. But seems like the Show breeders are the ones that gets all the credit this is very unfair I feel. 

I fully agree retires should be spayed or neutered befor they ever leave the breeders hands. If the breeder cared about their future they would do this I feel at their exspence. People that take care of their dogs like showed in this picture should be punished big time and never be allowed to own another animal in there life time.


My fur kidz are my life and will always be a king and queen in my house as long as I live.

[attachment=18986:attachment]
Mommy loves me so much she buys me diapers to wear to


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=330442
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having the dog spayed or neutered when it's retired before it goes to its new home solves that problem very easily.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=330467
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree Marj , one of our rescue groups has a motto " IF YOU DON"T RESCUE THEN DON"T BREED " . Sarah


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

How very sad. The original owners should have had the foresight to have their retirees spayed & neutered before letting them go.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh Sarah, that's so sad to see.














I just came back from the pet store and spent so much money on treats, toys and other things that make my babies so happy, I told hubby we must have the most spoiled dogs in Vancouver, WA he agreed. I wish I could spoil those babies too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

When I got interested in a puppy (when I got Hope), I talked to 2 good breeders. Both had some slightly older pups that were being kept for various reasons but ultimately the breeders had decided to let them go to pet homes. They were being sold for reasonable prices and in ALL cases the pups were to be spayed or neutered before going to their pet homes. I realize that younger pups shouldn't be spayed or neutered as early as they go to homes, but it seems to me that the breeders could eliminate many problems by taking the older pups to the vets BEFORE they are sent off to new homes.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> When I got interested in a puppy (when I got Hope), I talked to 2 good breeders. Both had some slightly older pups that were being kept for various reasons but ultimately the breeders had decided to let them go to pet homes. They were being sold for reasonable prices and in ALL cases the pups were to be spayed or neutered before going to their pet homes. I realize that younger pups shouldn't be spayed or neutered as early as they go to homes, but it seems to me that the breeders could eliminate many problems by taking the older pups to the vets BEFORE they are sent off to new homes.[/B]


I agree. There are only a couple ways to stop puppymills. Don't buy a puppy from them and spay/neuter all older pups /retired breeders before being sold. We may never stop puppymills but I see no reason to make it easy for them.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=330467
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True - although it is an excellent point considering the examples you have already posted it doesn't really help with young puppies. However, I was picking up on the "contract" and "annual check up" ideas. It seems to me there is a great tendency, on the part of some breeders, to scribble out a quasi contract and sit back, complacently, as if they had done the very best for the puppies they say they love as much as the rest of their family.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Those pictures make me sick to my stomach. I HATE puppy mills. Before I got Molly I went into a pet store just to see what was available. The thought of where those puppies may have come from made me turn around and walk out the door. It's so sad that anyone could treat a living creature that way...........Pat


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have heard of this happening in North American too. I remember reading on Maltese Only Forum about a top breeder and how her dogs ended up in a puppy mill (not just a byb). It is very sad but when you are selling younger pets that are not desexed .. there is no 100% way especially with paper registrations back then.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I know







breeders who will not sell their pups unless the buyer is prepared to show a certificate signed by a vet that the dogs have been desexed, a friend of mine in Adelaide who is a Bichon breeder works this way and when they have produced the proof of desexing she returns part of the cost. I have only bred for my self when i want some thing to show like only 2 litters in 10 years


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Stuff like this makes me sad... I hate puppymills!! 
This makes me wonder about PJ pets, the big chain store here in Toronto, and if their dogs come from such horrible conditions too... I saw a little yorkie there once and it was so tiny! I asked how old it was and the answer was 6 weeks...!!! 6 weeks!! It looked like it was shaking and everything. This upset me especially because PJ pets is such a large chain in Toronto, it's everywhere. I just hate them! I feel bad for those little pups... and they are sold for 2000-3000 CAD!!! My friend bought a golden retriever from them and she spent 4000 dollars on medical bills because her dog got so sick a week afterwards. Thank god she had the money or else god knows what would have happened.


----------



## Luckysowner (Mar 9, 2007)

I think u should try to sue that puppy mill


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh my,







My heart is hurting for those poor little fellows..







Life will get better for them now, lets all pray they find their forever family soon.


----------

